# Original boxes - to keep or not to keep? That is the question.



## gmrza (Oct 13, 2013)

I wanted to get some views on the forum about whether there is much benefit in keeping original packaging - mainly with a view to influencing resale value. 

For lenses, these are unlikely to get sold, as they have a much longer period from purchase to replacement, but that is generally less true for bodies. As a result, my thinking is that there may be some benefit in keeping the original boxes from bodies, but not from lenses.

Any thoughts?


----------



## Zen (Oct 13, 2013)

I keep mine for both bodies and lenses. Used buyers seem to appreciate getting original packaging and papers. Not sure of the $ value of them, tho.

By the same token, the times I've bought used gear, I've appreciated the original pkgng, too. So, I'd keep em if you have the space.

Good luck.

Zen


----------



## Jim Saunders (Oct 13, 2013)

I have all of mine too. I'm not quite sure why I appreciate getting them with second-hand kit, but I do. In any case there are lots of things I'd discard first.

Jim


----------



## Sporgon (Oct 13, 2013)

From my experience in Britain the original box adds about 10% to the second hand value.


----------



## gmrza (Oct 13, 2013)

Sporgon said:


> From my experience in Britain the original box adds about 10% to the second hand value.



Nice to see a quantification.

Where I was heading was that I will probably keep the boxes for bodies, but not lenses, as the lenses are likely to be kept for at least 10 years or more.


----------



## bholliman (Oct 13, 2013)

gmrza said:


> Sporgon said:
> 
> 
> > From my experience in Britain the original box adds about 10% to the second hand value.
> ...



Even if you keep your lenses a decade or longer, the boxes will still increase resale value. I keep all of mine.


----------



## distant.star (Oct 13, 2013)

.
Couple of different takes on this.

1. I've always been suspicious of anyone selling stuff with the original packaging. It suggests to me they did not intend to keep it to begin with. Perhaps they're running a buy/sell business on the side or it's just a wheeler-dealer.

2. When I sold a 100-400 lens I shipped UPS. They did not want to insure it for $1500 unless I had the original packaging. They said that's a policy with all high-end stuff they move. They only trust original shipping containers no matter how well you pack it. That in itself is reason to keep the original stuff as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## Dylan777 (Oct 13, 2013)

gmrza said:


> I wanted to get some views on the forum about whether there is much benefit in keeping original packaging - mainly with a view to influencing resale value.
> 
> For lenses, these are unlikely to get sold, as they have a much longer period from purchase to replacement, but that is generally less true for bodies. As a result, my thinking is that there may be some benefit in keeping the original boxes from bodies, but not from lenses.
> 
> Any thoughts?


I keep everything including sale receipt - lenses + bodies, even PS cameras. Resale value is higher when you have all these.


----------



## BL (Oct 13, 2013)

i only keep boxes for lenses or accessories that i may sell/upgrade eventually. having sold a number of lenses with and without boxes/OEM materials, i would concur that it does bring in say 5%-10% more, 10% being on the high side.


----------



## Jim Saunders (Oct 13, 2013)

distant.star said:


> .
> Couple of different takes on this.
> 
> 1. I've always been suspicious of anyone selling stuff with the original packaging. It suggests to me they did not intend to keep it to begin with. Perhaps they're running a buy/sell business on the side or it's just a wheeler-dealer.



This is true, and at least with lenses and lighting I'm quite happy selling stuff if I want to try something different; I might lose a little but it is usually small compared to actually renting it. In any case a reliable BS detector is the first step, I know there are shifty sellers out there everywhere.

Jim


----------



## Janbo Makimbo (Oct 14, 2013)

Dylan777 said:


> gmrza said:
> 
> 
> > I wanted to get some views on the forum about whether there is much benefit in keeping original packaging - mainly with a view to influencing resale value.
> ...



A BIG plus one to that!!


----------



## neuroanatomist (Oct 14, 2013)

distant.star said:


> 1. I've always been suspicious of anyone selling stuff with the original packaging. It suggests to me they did not intend to keep it to begin with. Perhaps they're running a buy/sell business on the side or it's just a wheeler-dealer.



On the contrary, having the original packaging suggests that you're the legitimate owner, as opposed to having stolen the gear from someone on the street or out of their car, hotel room, etc. 



distant.star said:


> 2. When I sold a 100-400 lens I shipped UPS. They did not want to insure it for $1500 unless I had the original packaging. They said that's a policy with all high-end stuff they move. They only trust original shipping containers no matter how well you pack it. That in itself is reason to keep the original stuff as far as I'm concerned.



Not just selling - sending in for service, too!


----------



## pwp (Oct 14, 2013)

It's total BS but a dimwitted reality. I just lost a sale on my 135 f/2 because there was no original packaging. Huh?

Same story for all sorts of products when it comes to sell-time. My son knows that games, game consoles and accessories sell a whole lot better if there is pristine original packaging involved. 

Fortunately we have a surplus of storage space, but for a photographer living in a tight apartment, keeping a dozen or so empty boxes, for possibly years, does become a real issue. I did read a definition of intelligence as being "the ability to differentiate between relative importances". So when in doubt, throw 'em out. 

-pw


----------



## rdalrt (Oct 14, 2013)

Old pic. But ya, I keep my boxes. And prefer to buy used with a box.


----------



## curtisnull (Oct 14, 2013)

I always keep my boxes. If you look through competed items on eBay, the stuff with boxes, manuals, etc always seem to go a little higher.

I also agree with neuro's comment about giving legitimacy as being the original owner as opposed to trying to sell stolen goods.


----------



## dirtcastle (Oct 14, 2013)

Positive benefits of keeping packaging.

1. Less packaging material will be needed when you resell it. And the original box packaging is highly compact and might reduce shipping costs.

2. Packaging (or a receipt) will suggest that it's not stolen.

3. Keeping the packaging also makes it more likely to retain peripheral items such as battery covers, viewfinder covers, manuals in other languages, cables, etc.

4. The person you sell it to will also reap all of these same potential benefits of having the original packaging.

At some point, most of my camera gear will eventually be sold. I tend to think of body and lens packaging as being worth about $35-50 each. You better believe I'm gonna find a space somewhere to store $300-400 worth of packaging


----------



## LetTheRightLensIn (Oct 14, 2013)

gmrza said:


> I wanted to get some views on the forum about whether there is much benefit in keeping original packaging - mainly with a view to influencing resale value.
> 
> For lenses, these are unlikely to get sold, as they have a much longer period from purchase to replacement, but that is generally less true for bodies. As a result, my thinking is that there may be some benefit in keeping the original boxes from bodies, but not from lenses.
> 
> Any thoughts?



WRONG!

Especially keep it for the lenses. It matters more for lenses than bodies even. You get more value for sure. People like to have the original boxes and they were also designed to take shipping abuse and help offer a lot of extra shipping protection which also makes buyers more willing to bid high.


----------



## Canon 14-24 (Oct 14, 2013)

neuroanatomist said:


> On the contrary, having the original packaging suggests that you're the legitimate owner, as opposed to having stolen the gear from someone on the street or out of their car, hotel room, etc.



This is exactly why especially on Craigslist and Ebay 2nd hand. Matching serial #s on the lens/camera and the box w/ blank warranty card, and if you have the original receipt an extra bonus.

To prevent the reselling and purchasing of stolen goods, plus when you sell it helps with the shipping of the camera/lens! Keep the original packaging!


----------



## LetTheRightLensIn (Oct 14, 2013)

gmrza said:


> Sporgon said:
> 
> 
> > From my experience in Britain the original box adds about 10% to the second hand value.
> ...



Wrong way to think. In fact, some people thought like that way back when the 50mm 1.0L came out and now the box itself, with no lens, supposedly will sell for a couple hundred!


----------



## LetTheRightLensIn (Oct 14, 2013)

distant.star said:


> .
> Couple of different takes on this.
> 
> 1. I've always been suspicious of anyone selling stuff with the original packaging. It suggests to me they did not intend to keep it to begin with. Perhaps they're running a buy/sell business on the side or it's just a wheeler-dealer.



I've never heard that from anyone else. I've heard the opposite plenty of times though.


----------



## Otara (Oct 14, 2013)

That photo above makes the point IMO - a 70-200mm sure. A 50mm 1.8 or other consumer grade lenses? Not so much unless you have storage space galore. Also unless you can show the lens is in very good condition, it probably wont be much help either.

So it depends on what it is, I still have my 40D box, but I doubt its going to get me much extra given its had a pretty hard life as well as getting on a bit.

Otara


----------



## YuengLinger (Oct 14, 2013)

If you have space why not?

How could there be any controversy? 

Only problem with a couple of my boxes is the missing UPC sticker, which I cut out for the silly mail-in rebate.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Oct 14, 2013)

I buy and sell lots of lenses and cameras. Having the original box not only adds to the resale value, it sells faster as well.

I always wonder when there is no box if its stolen, or if its a refurb. In some cases, there is a good reason for a used lens not having a box, but not often.


----------



## RGF (Oct 14, 2013)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> I buy and sell lots of lenses and cameras. Having the original box not only adds to the resale value, it sells faster as well.
> 
> I always wonder when there is no box if its stolen, or if its a refurb. In some cases, there is a good reason for a used lens not having a box, but not often.



+100


----------



## mwh1964 (Oct 14, 2013)

KEEP


----------



## RLPhoto (Oct 14, 2013)

I keep them tucked away in storage. Its worth the extra resale value if/when you do upgrade.


----------



## RustyTheGeek (Oct 25, 2013)

Dylan777 said:


> gmrza said:
> 
> 
> > I wanted to get some views on the forum about whether there is much benefit in keeping original packaging - mainly with a view to influencing resale value.
> ...



Ditto. I keep boxes for all kinds of things. Stereos, cameras, etc. In general, if it's worth more than $100 and I think I'll be selling it someday, I keep the box protected/covered in the attic.

I look at it this way. When I buy used, (and I buy used a lot), the seller having all the paperwork, packing, box, manuals, etc tells me that they are like me and are hopefully discriminating, responsible and they take good care of their toys. I rarely buy a $1000+ used lens from someone who hasn't saved the box unless it's one hell of a deal. (Most sellers are not good packers either.) OTOH, buying from someone without the box might just indicate that the item sits in a pile of clothes on the floor or on top of a dresser somewhere gathering dust. Who knows? I just know that in my experience with a lot of people over my life, people with personalities that keep boxes typically take better care of their stuff than the people that toss boxes. The box tossing type folks I knew in my youth were the same ones that spent a lot of time pawning their stuff to pay the rent. (No offense intended to anyone.)

Keeping the box indicates the seller planned to sell something? Come on. Everything gets sold someday. There's no question most of my stuff will get sold someday, even if it's at my estate sale. Passing it on to the next owner in good condition with the same box and protection I received it in just makes good sense and it does increase the resale price. At the very least, it sets my boxed item apart/above the competing items that are being sold at the time. It sends the message to the buyer that I take care of my stuff and I want it to be sold with the same care so the next buyer can continue to take good care of it.

So like most folks on this forum, keep the boxes and use them when you are ready to sell to increase the price and likelihood you will sell it.


----------



## J.R. (Oct 25, 2013)

RustyTheGeek said:


> Dylan777 said:
> 
> 
> > gmrza said:
> ...



How do you guys keep the boxes? I take out the packing material, collapse them and store them folded down ... I'm not exactly short of space by my wife might just notice 

When I'm selling a lens, I usually pack the lens in lots of bubble wrap and use additional packing material to stuff the empty space in the box.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Oct 25, 2013)

J.R. said:


> How do you guys keep the boxes? I take out the packing material, collapse them and store them folded down



I just store them intact, with the packing material inside them. 

Are you saying you discard the custom-molded sytrofoam inserts, etc.? That would seem to defeat the purpose of keeping the packaging, which comprises more than just the box. If you sold me a lens listing it as original box included, but didn't have the packing material...technically, it wouldn't be deceptive, but I'd not be happy about it.


----------



## J.R. (Oct 25, 2013)

neuroanatomist said:


> J.R. said:
> 
> 
> > How do you guys keep the boxes? I take out the packing material, collapse them and store them folded down
> ...



I guessed so but as I said in my earlier post, my wife might notice and that's a risk I'm not willing to take


----------



## Joe M (Oct 25, 2013)

I drive my wife nuts by keeping the boxes along with all original packing material inside for almost everything I buy. I mostly do it for my own benefit. First, if it has to be shipped for warranty reasons, the original packaging is usually better than what I would be able to scrounge up. Second, and it's only a feeling I get about it so far when reselling, is that it does help to have absolutely as much original material as possible. For reselling, I'm talking about camera gear (I don't usually resell my toaster when I'm tired of it nor likely to keep a box for it either). So anything that doesn't have resell in it's future, the packaging gets reused or recycled once warranty expires. And, as I alluded to, I don't keep boxes for low value items. I may waste space keeping packaging but try to keep it to a minimum. 
So back to whether original packaging for camera gear helps with resale. Over the last handful of years, I've sold three bodies (40D,2-7D), two flashes (580EXII) and two lenses (17-40L, 17-55 2.8). At the the time I sold all of these, there were other similar ads in my area (up to 100km away). I sold quicker than the others. I'm confident my gear was in better shape but I do feel having the packaging helped. I'm sure some don't mind buying a 7D body with a cap but I think some would prefer to have the packaging too. Does it add value? I feel so but that doesn't make it so. Does it sell quicker? Again, I would say according to my experience that it does.


----------



## 7enderbender (Oct 25, 2013)

Keep mine as well. All boxes and paperwork are packed up in plastic bin in the basement.

I look at it from a buyer's perspective: picking up a mint FD lens in its original packing can be quite thrilling. I've gone so far and bought original catalogs and manuals off ebay for stuff that I own and care about (camera gear, guitar stuff, audio stuff, microscopes, etc). No, I do have a life otherwise. Not to worry.


----------

